# 11 lbs of Callebaut Chocolate!



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

I am the proud owner of 11lbs of Callebaut chocolate. (Milk chocolate though, not semi sweet). What the heck am I going to do with it?

I'm thinking a crapload of truffles for Christmas gifts etc. I need more suggestions though. 

Help please?


----------



## merstar (Sep 26, 2009)

Make chocolate covered almonds and/or peanuts:
Melt the chocolate over a double boiler, then stir in roasted almonds or peanuts. Spread over foil-lined (or parchment-lined) baking sheets, and chill until chocolate is set. Store in airtight container in refrigerator. 

Chop up and use in chocolate chip cookies or other types of cookies (can be in addition to the semi-sweet chips/chunks). Use in muffins, cakes, brownies. Make S-mores or S'more bars.

Some recipes using milk chocolate:

Chocolate Layer Cake with Mocha Milk Chocolate Frosting - Fine Cooking Recipe

Culinary in the Desert: Almond Roca

Peanut Butter Milk Chocolate Puddings Recipe at Epicurious.com

What's left on the table?: TWD: Caramel Crunch Bars

Milk Chocolate Brownies Recipe at Epicurious.com

Double Chocolate Bundt Cake : Cafe Fernando – Food Blog

Tartelette: Two Chocolates, Some Salted Butter Caramel Mousse And A Smile On My Face!

Crunchy Milk Chocolate–Peanut Butter Layer Cake Recipe - Nancy Olson | Food & Wine


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2009)

Fondue.

How did you come to acquire such gold?


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

My brother in law had it and couldn't think what to do with it. He saw my eyes light up and gave it to me. So...they are getting a pile of truffles back as thanks but holy moly thats a LOT of chocolate. 

merstar, thanks! Those are fabulous ideas and links. I'm going to go make almond bark today. I suspect there will be a LOT of really yummy hot chocolate in our house this winter too.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 26, 2009)

Chocolate covered bacon.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

You are not allowed to put two food bandaids together as it negates the effects of both. Come on bigdaddy, thats a major cooking faux pas!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 26, 2009)

If you have never had chocolate covered bacon then I will forgive your challenge.


http://www.yumsugar.com/1813878


----------



## merstar (Sep 26, 2009)

Alix said:


> merstar, thanks! Those are fabulous ideas and links. I'm going to go make almond bark today. I suspect there will be a LOT of really yummy hot chocolate in our house this winter too.



You're very welcome. And if you find that you still have an excess of chocolate, just send some over here!


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> If you have never had chocolate covered bacon then I will forgive your challenge.
> 
> 
> Homemade Chocolate-Covered Bacon | recipes, chocolate, desserts | YumSugar - Recipes, Menus, Food & Wine



Sorry nope. Not going to do it. I'll believe you that its good but I still say two cooking bandaids can't be put together without repercussions. 

merstar, I think if there are any "leftover" bits of chocolate my husband will happily finish them for me. He is already asking me when I'm opening the package!


----------



## her_name_is_ed (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a chocolate bar two years ago with bacon IN it. IN the chocolate bar! One word: AMAZING!!!

Do you know how to make ice cream Alix? All that chocolate would be good in some homemade ice cream and it will keep a lot longer than cookies or cakes.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

OH YES! Ice cream!!! I just broke out the ice cream maker last weekend and made some lovely vanilla ice cream. I think this would make fantastic ice cream. I might make a fudgy type stuff and stir that into the vanilla ice cream I already have. Mmmmmmmmm! Good call! Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2009)

I got 25 pounds of Callbault (mixed milk, dark and white) last year from the factory - it was a bunch of broken "bars" (5 lbs each) and they were off loading them cheap.  I stocked up for my summer weddings and still have some left.  

Do you want my peppermint pattie recipe?

You can also store it in a cool dry place for quite awhile (not a fridge or freezer.....Barbara L. would very happily tell you where I stored mine!).  

I have a ton of recipes if you are in real  need of inspiration!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2009)

Alix said:


> OH YES! Ice cream!!! I just broke out the ice cream maker last weekend and made some lovely vanilla ice cream. I think this would make fantastic ice cream. I might make a fudgy type stuff and stir that into the vanilla ice cream I already have. Mmmmmmmmm! Good call! Thanks!



Why not make Katie E's Ice Cream and chop up 8 ounces of milk chocolate instead of the semi sweet chips?  I am sure it will be just as good!


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I got 25 pounds of Callbault (mixed milk, dark and white) last year from the factory - it was a bunch of broken "bars" (5 lbs each) and they were off loading them cheap.  I stocked up for my summer weddings and still have some left.
> 
> Do you want my peppermint pattie recipe?
> 
> ...



(My fireplace gets used a lot!) And I would LOVE some recipes please. Is the peppermint patty recipe on here? And would it translate well to milk chocolate?


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2009)

Alix said:


> (My fireplace gets used a lot!) And I would LOVE some recipes please. Is the peppermint patty recipe on here? And would it translate well to milk chocolate?



Actually the peppermint patty recipe DOES translate well to milk chocolate.  The recipe I started with called for it but I switched it to dark.  It is here in the Candies forum....unless Uncle Bob has hidden it 

I will send you some other ones tomorrow.  I am at the moment watching my Roughies do battle with your Eskimos.


----------

